# Mini Mill Depth gauge



## Theclockworks (Sep 8, 2014)

Need to do some accurate depth drilling so I knocked this up this morning


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 8, 2014)

Great idea.


----------



## Theclockworks (Sep 8, 2014)

Quick and easy and no battery's to go flat.


----------

